
Dasynq – the event-loop library - ingve
http://davmac.org/projects/dasynq/
======
snowAbstraction
What is the advantage of this over, say,
[http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_65_1/doc/html/boost_asio.htm...](http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_65_1/doc/html/boost_asio.html)
?

Networking is a main sell of boost::asio but it does general async event
loops, not only for networking. And boost::asio was upgraded for C++11 years
ago.

~~~
davmac
late reply, I know - I only just saw this discussion - I didn't post this
story to HN myself. However:

I recently wrote a blog post discussion why I created Dasynq, here:
[https://davmac.wordpress.com/2017/12/17/introducing-
dasynq/](https://davmac.wordpress.com/2017/12/17/introducing-dasynq/)

Though I don't specifically discuss boost::asio there, I believe some of the
points made there apply. Also, last time I checked, boost::asio mandated
linking with threads library (at least for some features) whereas Dasynq
doesn't, and boost::asio didn't offer support for watching POSIX signals or
child process termination (Dasynq does). Finally, the boost::asio multi-
threading model is awkward, for reasons I try to explain here:
[https://davmac.wordpress.com/2016/06/18/boost-asio-and-
resou...](https://davmac.wordpress.com/2016/06/18/boost-asio-and-resource-
deallocation/)

------
rzr
How does it compare to others ?

~~~
maxpert
Would be even more interesting if they share any production projects using it.

